# 501 picture oddity



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm on my 3rd 501 and I've seen this "thing" happen on all three, but it doesn't happen on my 6000, I've checked both receivers on the same channel at the same time and only the 501 displays it: 
Along the righthand side of the screen running vertically along the edge of the screen, I will occassionally get some color streaking, like a red or blue line that will creep in from the right hand edge of the screen. I can replay it on the 501 and it appears to be the same pattern in the same spot all the time. I seem to notice it only on the AT150 Encore theme channels. It's definetly coming from the 501 because it will also go to a VCR and show up on playback.

Don't blame my TV, it overscans by a fairly large amount. On HD Discovery, I lose about 30 % of the logo while on my computer monitor I see the entire logo plus some.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dont know what say Darrell. A few mins ago I went through the Encore thematics and I didnt see anything. You see anything now? If so what channels(s)?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

It doesn't happen very often, just every now and then. I can't make it happen, it just shows up now & then but it's only on my 501. I think it's probably related to the video chip inside the 501.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have seen receivers that were not pvr units have a black line at the top of the screen and sometimes you can see some blocks with a different color(s) in each one. I think when that happens it has to do with the way they are uplinking the signal or something, an adjustment is off.


----------

